# US Citizen marrying a UK Citizen looking for massive help!



## gabbygoo82 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello all this is my first post.

I am a US citizen and my boyfriend/Fiance is a UK citizen living in London. We have known each other 3 yrs and been dating for one yr. He just left to go back home after a month visit here and the distance is killing us. 

We are wanting to get married when he comes back in the next year but I am at a loss as to what to do. I don't know where to even start. He will be living here as I have two children from my ex and we both have agreed it will just be easier to keep them here for the time being. 

I am looking for any info as to where to start. What papers do I need, where do I start? If we get married in August is he allowed to stay or does he have to go back home? How much will this cost (papers and all)? Basically I am a noob who needs a step by step process explained to me like I am 5 because I am stressing out and just need a kind person who had been there to take pity on me and please explain what I do.

Thank you in advanced, sorry to sounds so silly.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

gabbygoo82 said:


> Hello all this is my first post.
> 
> I am a US citizen and my boyfriend/Fiance is a UK citizen living in London. We have known each other 3 yrs and been dating for one yr. He just left to go back home after a month visit here and the distance is killing us.
> 
> ...



Start here: Immigrant Visas | Embassy of the United States London, UK

Also, make sure we have noes below:
* Have you ever been arrested for anything, anywhere?
* Do you suffer from a serious communicable disease?
* Do you suffer from a mental disorder?
* Have you ever broken the terms of any previous visit to the US?
* Do you any connections whatsoever with countries the US might consider as terrorist in nature?


----------



## gabbygoo82 (Sep 11, 2011)

Fatbrit said:


> Also, make sure we have noes below:
> * Have you ever been arrested for anything, anywhere?
> * Do you suffer from a serious communicable disease?
> * Do you suffer from a mental disorder?
> ...


Thank you for the quick reply.

My question to the link you sent me is. He knows for sure that he won't be able to come back until July/August of next year (work and a house to take care of) is there a certain amount of time I should apply for this visa knowing he can't come back till then, and you have to marry within 90 days of it being approved?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

gabbygoo82 said:


> Thank you for the quick reply.
> 
> My question to the link you sent me is. He knows for sure that he won't be able to come back until July/August of next year (work and a house to take care of) is there a certain amount of time I should apply for this visa knowing he can't come back till then, and you have to marry within 90 days of it being approved?


If you want to marry July/August 2012, your I-129F should be going in round about now.


----------

